# Male black raven costume



## XandonX

Hey Guys! I've loved this forum for years! Although pretty much remained a lurker. 

Anyone have any raven costume ideas etc? hoping to go as a black raven, complete with feathers glued to head, face and torso transitioning to skin! 

Does anyone know of any places where you can buy bulk "feather pads", amazing black beaks, masks, masquerade type mask, links to good makeup tutorials/ideas for male ravens would also be awesome!
Thanks!
Here's what I'm kind of looking for;


http://www.annsfabric.com/trims/black-feather-pad-fp-black

http://www.etsy.com/listing/59941080/grimoire-mask-for?ref=sr_gallery_37&ga_includes[0]=tags&ga_search_query=crow+raven+costume&ga_page=1&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=crow+raven+costume&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## HauntedHouse

You'll need to make wings as well? maybe some sort of frame with some black fabric feathers layered over it? sounds interesting. if i find a tutorial on it i'll let you know.
let us know how you get on.


----------



## deadhouseplant

I was a raven last year for Halloween, here's a pic















I made my mask using a roll of plaster wrap and then painted and glued feathers to it. I found a good deal on feathers on e-bay so you might want to look there. I bought some loose ones, and some that were on a ribbon which made it easier to attach to the mask. For the skirt I used feather boas, and then I just bought my wings.


----------



## HauntedHouse

That is awesome! did you make the dress as well?


----------



## deadhouseplant

I took a dress I had (got it for $10 at a store that was going out of business) and altered it so that it fit better, and took off this white trim it had around the arms and neck, then I added the feather boas to the bottom. I actually used this tutorial if anyone is interested. 

http://www.lovemaegan.com/2009/10/feather-skirt-diy.html

I think it would be easy to also make this into a flamingo costume, I thought about that but ended up going with the raven.


----------



## DeathDealer

There was the Raven Clan in the first episode of The Dresden Files, but those outfits may be too human.


----------



## HauntedHouse

very impressive stuff deadhouseplant, how about these wings... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eRZc-HUXgE alot of work here.


----------



## XandonX

I'll have to check that out! I'm kind of going for a cirque du soleil, half man/half raven costume where I will be shirtless with feathers allover my upper body and I'll be wearing black pants and shoes with the masquerade mask. 



DeathDealer said:


> There was the Raven Clan in the first episode of The Dresden Files, but those outfits may be too human.


----------



## Rona87

deadhouseplant said:


> I was a raven last year for Halloween, here's a pic
> View attachment 126146
> 
> View attachment 126147
> 
> 
> I made my mask using a roll of plaster wrap and then painted and glued feathers to it. I found a good deal on feathers on e-bay so you might want to look there. I bought some loose ones, and some that were on a ribbon which made it easier to attach to the mask. For the skirt I used feather boas, and then I just bought my wings.


Nice costume and wings...


----------



## Minshe

Target has some pretty good looking beaked masks that are fairly inexpensive--if the colors are wrong you could paint it and then add the feathers. I think the boa idea is a good one--you can get a lot more feathers for your money and covering a costume would go a lot faster. It would also kind of "puff" you up like a real bird. Here is one source for cheap boas--but if you google it there are lots http://www.cheapboas.com/ You can get like 12 boas for $20.00. You may be able to use the boas for wings as well--but there are a lot of black feather wing already made that would probably work well --ebay has these http://compare.ebay.com/like/290736293397?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar which look pretty good and it is hard to imagine you make them for much cheaper, not to mention the time involved....

Good luck post a photo when you are finished!


----------



## 22606

I don't know how much you desire to spend on the mask alone, but another option is this raven mask with moving beak, which is a bit pricier.


----------



## XandonX

Thanks for the TIPS so far! 

I've since purchased a hand made leather mask from Etsy, so far. Yeah it was a bit pricy, but I don't mind spending money on Halloween. (see pic)
I'm thinking about using long feathers down the backs of my arms for wings. Again, going for the half man/half raven idea, and then I don't have to worry as much about having wings on my back while at this Gala I'll be going to. 

My idea could either be awesome...or a total disaster! LOL 

KEEP THE IDEAS COMING PLEAASE!!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

This thread is amazing!!! I've been searching for a raven costume!! XandonX your idea sounds awesome about half raven half human!! keep us updated! and I love the mask!


----------



## XandonX

Thanks BewitchingHalloween!


----------



## 22606

Marvelous mask choice, XandonX If you have a link to the shop that you purchased from, I would love to see what other options they offer.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Saw this on pinterest pretty cool looking

http://pinterest.com/pin/228346643577634188/


----------



## Holyhabanero

Not sure how much work you want to do, but this site has a tutorial for fully-articulated angel wings that could easily be made into black raven wings: http://www.tobysangelwings.com/


----------



## XandonX

Sure! The artist's name is Eden Bachelder, website is; http://www.edenbachelder.com






Garthgoyle said:


> Marvelous mask choice, XandonX If you have a link to the shop that you purchased from, I would love to see what other options they offer.


----------



## 22606

Thank you for the link, XandonX. They do amazing work. I really like the black Cthulhu mask, but it is just a bit too pricey for me, as are all the others

I saw these today and thought that they may be of interest to you: Gothic Feather Collar and Gloomy Gothic Shoulder Wing


----------



## XandonX

Hey thanks Garthgoyle! I like the shoulder wings! I'm definitely gonna think about ordering those!




Garthgoyle said:


> I saw these today and thought that they may be of interest to you: Gothic Feather Collar and Gloomy Gothic Shoulder Wing


----------



## 22606

You're welcome, XandonX.


----------



## XandonX

So the mask and feathers are on their way. As I make progress I'll post some pics! 

This pic is part of my inspiration and I have a question regarding the photo. I'd like to paint or apply a type of "bird leg" texture to my arms like in this picture attached. 
Anyone have ideas on the best way to do it besides painting them and hoping it turns out?


----------



## 22606

Looks cool. Stuck-on oatmeal colored black is my best suggestion for getting that texture; I am thinking that spirit gum would likely hold it in place quite well, if you cannot think of another option.


----------



## DarkMaiden

*Female costume*



deadhouseplant said:


> I was a raven last year for Halloween, here's a pic
> View attachment 126146
> 
> View attachment 126147
> 
> 
> I made my mask using a roll of plaster wrap and then painted and glued feathers to it. I found a good deal on feathers on e-bay so you might want to look there. I bought some loose ones, and some that were on a ribbon which made it easier to attach to the mask. For the skirt I used feather boas, and then I just bought my wings.


I love this idea! I am trying to come up with a crow/raven costume this year on a budget. Planning on shopping around tomorrow for feathers and if I cant find them cheaply then I will get on ebay I guess. Still trying to decide if I want to try to add a beak to a regular black masquerade mask or buy the expensive venetian masks with the long nose. I like this skirt idea though. Any other ideas?


----------



## XandonX

So I'm wondering what the best material to layer and glue feathers to that I will then glue onto my skin to create a feather body? 

It's hard to describe but basically I'm wanting to cut panels of fabric (or silicone or some other material), layer and glue feathers to them to mimic a raven or crow chest/neck/back/shoulders and then glue those panels to my skin (with spirit gum probably)....

So, what material could I use? Ideas? Thoughts? HELP!?


----------



## Minshe

You would need something pretty lightweight if you are going to try and keep it on your body with spirit gum and the panels would have to be fairly small. Maybe cheesecloth would work if you dyed it black--you are definitely going to have to do some experimenting with this one. If you used a stretchy lycra kind of fabric and sewed it in a tube--sized so it would stretch around your body and stay up (think tube top) --might be a better way to go--then you could glue feathers or sew feathers on the fabric, the feathers would have to be close enough together so when the fabric stretches they still look bird like. 

Using a leotard or nylons might work on different body parts too.

The more I think about it --you could actually "glue" the feathers directly to your body with eyelash adhesive--maybe with spirit gum also. They use eyelash adhesive to glue on all kinds of gems, sequins, feathers, to the eye area. It doesn't take much of it to hold those, but I guess it would depend on what parts of your body you are covering and how much "stress" you are going to put on the feathers--like the back of a chair rubbing across your back (if that is where you are putting the feathers) . Good luck!


----------



## XandonX

Thanks for the thoughts Minshe! Lightweight is definitely key! I like the idea of using eyelash glue...that might be a lot easier to glue the feathers to the "fabric" than using a hot glue gun. Which might also melt whatever the material is I end up using. 

My original thought was to glue the feathers to my body too but I would need someone to do that for me...and I don't know anyone with that much patience. Especially when they'll be getting their own costumes ready for that evening. I'm going to look into cheese cloth, that might be the ticket I was looking for! It's light enough and can be dyed. 

I received the feathers today and cut out a mock panel out of white paper for my right pectoral and then layered the feathers on the paper like how I would glue them so you can get an idea of what I'm going for.








PS You guys/this forum is awesome.


----------



## Minshe

You may have to do that panel in smaller strips--just to keep the weight down some, but that would not necessarily be a bad thing and it might actually add to the bird look if you just glue strips of feather panels at the top of each panel (and not at the bottom) to your body--then they would overlap and move--just like a real bird. Hope that makes sense--it is kind of hard to explain just using words... It may be light enough to do all of it in a single panel, but again you are going to have to just try it out ahead of time and wear it around for a bit and see if it holds up. Sometimes once you start working on something like that a whole new idea emerges on how it can be done. Please make sure you post pictures of your finished project.


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown

zagone makes a few fantastic full head masks of birds,check them out if your still looking


----------



## Minshe

I am not sure what else you need, but I was in Party City yesterday and they had quite a few raven accessories and several masks--so you might want to check them out if you have one nearby I have the raven feather boa from last year and I bought the matching arm circle things (for your shoulders. I really like the feathers on these pieces because they have that green sheen to them and are not just flat black I use the boa year-round for decoration and I will probably do that with the arm circles as well. 

The raven pieces were in several different areas--some were in the accessories part and some were with the goth costume and accessories so look around if you go.


----------



## XandonX

I wish there was a Party City nearby but don't have them in Canada. I WAS going to order the Raven Shoulder Wings that GothGargoyle suggested in an earlier post on this thread but they seem to have sold out or something because they aren't available online anymore.   





Minshe said:


> I am not sure what else you need, but I was in Party City yesterday and they had quite a few raven accessories and several masks--so you might want to check them out if you have one nearby I have the raven feather boa from last year and I bought the matching arm circle things (for your shoulders. I really like the feathers on these pieces because they have that green sheen to them and are not just flat black I use the boa year-round for decoration and I will probably do that with the arm circles as well.
> 
> The raven pieces were in several different areas--some were in the accessories part and some were with the goth costume and accessories so look around if you go.


----------



## XandonX

I was also thinking that the feathers aren't really going to be enough...the Halloween in me just needs some kind of death, darkness or evil. So I was thinking about not just going as a "Half Raven/Half Man" but maybe making it a dead raven? rotting raven? skeleton of a raven? I'm THINKING of wearing an exposed rib piece or paint bones on my ribs that won't be covered by feathers...

and now I may add these gloves (thanks to Hacksaw The Clown) but paint them grey and black and fade the bands in with black or grey paint up my arms...too much? I dunno these are just thoughts so far...but I guess I better figure it out fast!

http://www.zagonestudios.com/Products/350x460/G1008.jpg


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

XanadonX Where did you get your feathers?!?! I bought a package from michaels today but they are tiny and flimsy! yours would be perfect to use!


----------



## XandonX

I got them from Etsy.com. 




BewitchingHalloween said:


> XanadonX Where did you get your feathers?!?! I bought a package from michaels today but they are tiny and flimsy! yours would be perfect to use!


----------



## MountainDemon

XandonX said:


> Hey Guys! I've loved this forum for years! Although pretty much remained a lurker.
> 
> Anyone have any raven costume ideas etc? hoping to go as a black raven, complete with feathers glued to head, face and torso transitioning to skin!
> 
> Does anyone know of any places where you can buy bulk "feather pads", amazing black beaks, masks, masquerade type mask, links to good makeup tutorials/ideas for male ravens would also be awesome!
> Thanks!
> Here's what I'm kind of looking for;
> 
> 
> http://www.annsfabric.com/trims/black-feather-pad-fp-black
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/59941080/grimoire-mask-for?ref=sr_gallery_37&ga_includes[0]=tags&ga_search_query=crow+raven+costume&ga_page=1&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=crow+raven+costume&ga_view_type=gallery


Think you said you had a mas already, but here's one that I thought was cool from ScreamTeam, it's called Raptor..
http://www.screamteam.com/products.php


----------



## XandonX

Those are cool! But yeah I got a mask already, more in the "masquerade" genre.



MountainDemon said:


> Think you said you had a mas already, but here's one that I thought was cool from ScreamTeam, it's called Raptor..
> http://www.screamteam.com/products.php


----------



## Spookwriter

Maybe an interesting thought?

I put red LED battery lights in my wifes "wings" this year.
When she raises her arms, the wings glow red. Arms down,
lights out.

Made from a black velvet cape with arms, some sort of sparkley
red material from Wal Marts and a string of red LED battery lights.

But we're night haunters and this costume was designed for that
single purpose. With her wings down and arms tight, all but invisible
in the dark. Lights come on as her arms go up.

Costume gets a lot of "Wow" comments.


----------



## XandonX

Hey so the costume is coming along. I think I have everything I need and I'll hopefully post some pics soon! 

The next thing I need help with is my eyes. Contact lenses! Here's where I'll be ordering them from so help me pick out a colour;

http://www.clearlycontacts.ca/hallo...eenLenses_CA&gclid=COu44ZrM8rICFRBgMgodjHEAEg

The obvious pick for a raven would be the all black ones called "Black Hole". BUT since I'm going as a raven-mocker, I could pretty much pull off any contact lens colour....

What would you pick?


----------



## verruckt

Check this out. I was gonna do it, and still might, but not this year. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qTpKDxYiVbA u cam buy the "raptor" prosthetic from the scream team. My bad, someone already showed u the raptor


----------



## verruckt

And id pick yellow. Would be good for future demon/devil costume, great for raven/crow. Jmo


----------



## XandonX

Just wanted to show some of my progress to those interested!

I found a black spandex shirt at Walmart for $11 that I cut into the shape that I wanted and am using for the bust. I glued feathers on it with permanent fabric glue, overlapping the feathers and trimming the fluffy parts off of the feathers to avoid a feather boa look, or running the risk of looking like a muppet! The bust piece tapers down the shoulders and into a long thin "tail" or spine, it will reach my lower back when I'm wearing it. I'm having a makeup artist paint my entire torso and face silver with skeletal bones and she'll also be painting feathers around the edges of the actual feathers to blur the edges. 

I used a styrofoam block (from a halloween bleeding pumpkin fountain actually!) as my mannequin as you'll see. 

For the wings I used scraps of latex from a bald cap that I'm partly using to cover feathers on my head. I attached 4 different sizes of feathers with black silicone and they will be attached to my triceps with spirit gum. Hopefully they hold! The makeup artist is also going to paint the bases of the wings black and blur the edges to hide the silicone as much as possible...I'm thinking about even adding "demon blood" that i purchased from the Spirit Store to the bases of the feathers and on the silicone etc. Just because. 

That's all for now!


----------



## Minshe

Looks like great progress can't wait to see your final costume on you--don't forget to share pictures!


----------



## XandonX

you thought about what?



Car585yn said:


> I thought about that but ended up going with the raven.


----------



## Lowretta

Sorry I'm so late in the game on this, but I just found a pic of the great mask on Pinterest. For anyone who wants to give DIY a try, there are instructions for a leather unicorn mask that could easily be adapted to something like this at http://www.marthastewart.com/270793/leather-unicorn-mask. I haven't tried it yet, but am hoping to sometime soon. 

Am really looking forward to seeing pics of your finished costume!!


----------



## Kmzthk

The wing is super cool!


----------



## XandonX

Grabbed some pics from the gala I went to last weekend! Here's the final costume! I stupidly didn't get any pics from the back! But hope u like! 
HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## XandonX

the raven skull "buckle" got a little banged up throughout the night lol


----------

